
AI thought-leaders interviews - malomarrec
https://goodailab.com/humansofai/home
======
malomarrec
This is an upcoming series of interviews of thought-leaders and community
builders in the AI space. Until now: Brain, Allen institute, xnor.ai and many
more to come weekly.

